# My rock'n'roll debut



## rocknrollwolves (Aug 27, 2014)

A new Rock'N'Roll band!
The Full album:





Just hear the first note on youtube and keep on listening! Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah! -Are you the bass player or the guitarrist? 
-Actually, I think this is the wrong forum for you.

Never the less, good luck and rock on!!


----------

